# New Smoker



## hogridercooker (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys I'm brand new at this and this weekend will be my first try at it with some baby backs any advice will be appreciated. I bought a Brinkman two door vertical charcoal/wood. and the book says to rub vegetable oil on the insides of the smoker after curing it. is that for real??

 thnx for any help


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. Congrats on the new smoker. You should rub it with the veggie oil or you can spray it with Pam before you heat it up to season it. You should season it before smoking anything that way if it gives off any fumes as the metal heats up the first time its not messing with your food. For baby backs the first time I'd recommend the 2-2-1 method. Oh and get a decent thermometer to check the one on the door they are usually not accurate.


----------



## hogridercooker (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for the advice but i'm afraid i'm so new i dont know what the 2-2-1- method is??


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

Not a problem

Get the smoker up to about 225 degrees don't try to be to exact 215-235 is fine

Put the ribs in on the rack for 2 hours then pull them out and wrap them in foil with a little apple juice or some kind of liquid in the foil not a lot but a splash seal the foil tight then back into the smoker for 2 hours then take them out of the foil and put them back in the smoker for another hour to firm back up.

2 unfoiled--2 foiled--1 unfoiled

If you want to apply a sauce do it the last 30-45 minutes but most of us serve the sauce on the side


----------



## hogridercooker (Jul 8, 2010)

awesome thnx again. I cant wait for the weekend. just reading some of the posts on here has got my mouth watering.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 8, 2010)

Good luck you may want to check out the ABT's and Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans to go with those ribs

ABT's

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/176

Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


----------



## hogridercooker (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanx an awfull lot PINEYWOODS you've been a great help I checked out the ABTs and they sound great I can also almost taste dutch's  beans cant wait to try them


----------



## tnbarbq (Jul 9, 2010)

Also remember, "If you're lookin, it ain't cookin!"  Keep the door of the smoker CLOSED.  Do not open more than absolutely necessary!!!!!  Be patient, believe me the results will more than payoff.  Enjoy and post pictures of your food.  It is a requirement.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2010)

Also rember.... if you smell the smoke you are getting smoke, you don't need thick smoke pouring out of the smoker to be getting the flavor. Thin blue smoke - almost invisible is the desired amount. When you first light your charcoal and toss on a few chunks of wood you will get a lot of thick white smoke.... that should start to settle down after about 10-15 minutes. Then once that settles and your temps are where you want them add the meat and follow what Pinneywoods said.

Don't fogret to take pictures!


----------



## deannc (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like you're on your way to great BB ribs!  Definitely give Dutch's beans a try.  Don't forget we like Qview!  Good luck!


----------



## peixegato (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey, where is the QView?


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 11, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, I think Pineywoods gave you some great advise. I moved your thread to roll call, so that everyone has the chance to welcome you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## chefrc (Jul 13, 2010)

Love these fella's / gal's , they know what's going on. I been doing it 33 years and could not have given you better advice. Sometimes you gotta listen to the wind. Good luck my friend.


----------



## eman (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome to SMF!

 From your title it looks like you ride a hog and want to smoke some too.

 over here in Hammond louisiana in april we have the best of both worlds in one weekend.

 There is the Hammond Blues and BBQ comp and the Louisiana state HOG rally all on the same weekend in the same place. the smell and taste of great Q and thousands of harleys make for a great weekend.


----------



## ljmunger (Aug 16, 2010)

I too just bought my first smoker, a brinkman electric smoker/grill. Tried brisket yesterday and ended up with shoe leather. Rubbed first mopped every hour. Had good smoke going, but the internal temp never got past 140, even after 6 hrs, and it was only 4 lbs. I do know that I will have to buy a temp gauge to hang inside as I have no idea what temp the unit got to. Suggestions, I am usually very successful in my cooking endeavors, this was discouraging.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2010)

ljmunger said:


> I too just bought my first smoker, a brinkman electric smoker/grill. Tried brisket yesterday and ended up with shoe leather. Rubbed first mopped every hour. Had good smoke going, but the internal temp never got past 140, even after 6 hrs, and it was only 4 lbs. I do know that I will have to buy a temp gauge to hang inside as I have no idea what temp the unit got to. Suggestions, I am usually very successful in my cooking endeavors, this was discouraging.


Welcome Ijmunger,

This is an old thread. You might want to go to Roll Call, and start a new thread. Then ask away. There are many rib masters way better than me at ribs---They will be there and help you.

Bearcarver


----------



## shamong9 (Aug 17, 2010)

One thing that I would add to the ribs, is spray them with a mix of 1 to1 apple juice and apple cider vinegar. Every hour on the hour.


----------



## deannc (Aug 17, 2010)

shamong9 said:


> One thing that I would add to the ribs, is spray them with a mix of 1 to1 apple juice and apple cider vinegar. Every hour on the hour.


I'm liking the apple juice and cider vinegar mix!  I used a 2 to 1 juice to vinegar mix this past weekend on a butt along with Jeff's rub and it really added some great flavoring.


----------



## shamong9 (Aug 17, 2010)

Another item you will find help full is the free course of Jeff's.  http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html    Its made me feel like a MASTER rib smoker.  I've got a lot to learn, but its put me on the right track. In 2 months, I've cook 10 ribs, 4 brisket and received an A+ from friends and family.  The 2 rock Cornish hens got a C+. Just can't win every time.


----------



## wingnut (Aug 18, 2010)

shamong9 said:


> The 2 rock Cornish hens got a C+. Just can't win every time.


You DID REMEMBER to remove the 'rocks' from the hen's BEFORE you served them?  Right???


----------



## meateater (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## shamong9 (Aug 18, 2010)

WINGNUT said:


> You DID REMEMBER to remove the 'rocks' from the hen's BEFORE you served them?  Right???


I am not sure, I severed them with Tequila on the rocks.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 19, 2010)

shamong9 said:


> I am not sure, I severed them with Tequila on the rocks.


Too funny - did you get the rocks off the hens and then to some tequila?  Just askin


----------



## roklimo (Aug 19, 2010)

Welcome.  You came to the right place!


----------



## sammy4chickens (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I just arrived back home from the store again and I've got another "Brisket" and I'm starting to fix up a marinade and put both in the refrigerator overnight and start in the wee hours in the morning. I made up a "marinade" and "Rub" that I got from the Jeff on his "ebasic course."

I just decided that if I had to make one for someone else, I might as well make one for myself too and I used the info I got from the short course and from some of stuff that you guys have put out and I'm anxious to see what happens.


----------



## sammy4chickens (Aug 19, 2010)

Man that has been my biggest problem, it's hard for me not ot just "Peek" to see how it's doing.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 19, 2010)

Sammy4chickens said:


> Man that has been my biggest problem, it's hard for me not ot just "Peek" to see how it's doing.


... if you'r peeking, you aint cooking! lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Once you get to where you trust your smoker and your abilities with maintaining temps it will get a lot easier to not peek. With my WSM now I light it and once it is up an running I walk away..... to the couch, with a cold beer, a bag of chips, the dog, and a game on the TV


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 19, 2010)

Hogrider,one of the main ingredients of Smoking is "PATIENCE"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let the heat get to temp.,put the Ribs in and sit back and sip a cool one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You may want to have a 'D-C'(designated cook);if your parties are like the ones my son and I have,you'll need one or a lot of meat will be a little toasty.(I say that from your screen name and past experience)LOL
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and,


----------



## hogridercooker (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry it took so long to reply but i'm not on the outer unless i need help . blues and barbeque sounds way cool . yes I ride heritage softail classic. love blues and love ques.


----------



## frankiebones (Aug 24, 2010)

First time to smoke anything..meats that is...smoked spare ribs using Jeff's rib rub...did everything according to Hoyle...225 for 6 hours with 170 Internal Temp...they were juicy, succulent and the best tasting ribs I ever ate...caught my wife knawing on the bone...


----------



## etcher1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## sammy4chickens (Aug 26, 2010)

I spent all day and late into the evening but they both came out great. I kept the smoker between 200* and 215*. I'm going to try a pork loin next and maybe a couple racks of rib's, any suggestions for them for a first timer? Here are a couple pictures of my brisket's, the family loved them and man what a relief, I was sweatin it just a little.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome!!

Post your pics.

Todd


----------



## bigrnm13 (Aug 30, 2010)

How can I get approved to post pics here on this forum.  I have some pics of some chicken I smoked.

Thanks!


----------



## guitarcook (Aug 31, 2010)

frankiebones - I'm jealous!  I have tried 4 times now and still can't get them to turn out right.  Did the same thing basically.  followed the 3-2-1 method and they turned out like leather.  Looked great but dry and hard.  I couldn't eat them, but had some buddies over that night and after enough beers, one of the guys ate them!


----------

